# Carp spawn



## creeksidelc (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone else ready for the carp spawn?  It should be here within the next few weeks.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Mar 20, 2012)

saw some spawning activity last weekend


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Already going on shoot 45 in about 2 hours wading the other day. They were everywhere even saw an albino. So many we were stepping on them as we walked.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 21, 2012)

Where y'all go


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 21, 2012)

The spawn is on!


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 21, 2012)

We were on oconee. It was on fire


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 21, 2012)

I fished Oconee yesterday and the back of Sugar Creek was  LOADED with spawning carp!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Mar 21, 2012)

What do ya all do with all the carp?
Just curious


----------



## donald-f (Mar 22, 2012)

Catch them alive and sell to some of the lake owners holding carp tourneys. I have won alot fishing for them. I fished a 12 hr tournment and caught 1 fish and won $1500.00.


----------



## castaway (Mar 27, 2012)

F.A.R.R. said:


> What do ya all do with all the carp?
> Just curious



I was thinking the same thing?


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of people use them to fertilize home gardens.  They are good for that.  Others pressure cook or smoke them to eat, and they are not bad at all!

I see two mirror carp in the first pic...they are so pretty.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Are those rare?


----------



## castandblast (Mar 28, 2012)

kinda, not really. The last time I went out this year we shot 4 or 5 on a short trip. I have had a trip before where the first 20 fish in the boat were mirrors. 
from what I can remember in back in college, they are german, or common carp with a genetic mutation. However, they may be considerd a sub-species now. maybe Dinty, or someone else can correct my if Im wrong here cause Im not 100% sure.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Mar 28, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> Lots of people use them to fertilize home gardens.  They are good for that.  Others pressure cook or smoke them to eat, and they are not bad at all!
> 
> I see two mirror carp in the first pic...they are so pretty.



Bowfishing for carp is something I've always wanted to try. It seems like it would be great fun.  What I was thinkin was I might try and find someone who wanted the fish.  I've never ate carp.  When I was a kid I used to fish for them with my Uncle. We used to catch some real nice ones and the smaller ones really had a strong fight and strong runs when hooked.  Allot of times we would let them go but sometime my Uncle would keep them and give em to a guy who wanted them. I asked him about eating them and he would tell the old joke about baking them on a wood plank in the oven then throwing out the carp and eating the board  Maybe they would be good for fertilizing food plots?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 29, 2012)

great fertilizer


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats about all they are good for


----------



## castandblast (Apr 2, 2012)

i have never ate carp, but heard they taste like ham. Gar are actually really good, and buffalo are good if they are in clear water. For some reason, buffalo that were caught in muddy water have a strong taste. If you have ever eaten fish from a restraunt, chances are very high you have ate buffalo before...


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's your carp spawn from Lake Allatoona. 40 the first day and 81 the second day and that didn't even put a dent in what was back there. The only reason we had to stop was so we could get the boat back through the mud flats without getting stuck from all the weight...


----------



## jarhead 44 (Apr 9, 2012)

me and a buddy killed 90 the first day (monday) at the coosa river in some slews.... then went to lake weiss (bama) 2nd day (wenseday) killed 41 then on the 3rd day (saturday) we went back to weiss and killed 63. that there was a blast!!!.. ill post pics soon


----------



## Northern Rex (Apr 30, 2012)

nice fishing use to do that in detroit boy we run in to some hogs had a cuz that had a bow broke.


----------

